# Denuvo DRM in Android Games?



## biffzinker (Aug 22, 2019)

Neowin said:
			
		

> Denuvo, the widely used digital rights management and anti-tamper technology seen in PC games, is breaching the mobile space. The company behind Denuvo, Irdeto, announced during gamescom that it has launched Mobile Game Protection, a new solution that aims to curb piracy, modding, and cheating in Android games.
> 
> According to the company, Denuvo Mobile Game Protection is offering various security features that will guard against these flaws. The security features being offered were listed as follows:
> 
> ...











						Denuvo DRM heads to Android games as "Mobile Game Protection"
					

Irdeto announced during gamescom that its widely used DRM solution in PC games Denuvo is coming to Android with the name Mobile Game Protection. It aims to curb piracy, modding, and cheating.




					www.neowin.net


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 22, 2019)

Oh joy, now android games will run even worse then they did before if you don't have the phones based on the latest and greatest SoC


----------



## enxo218 (Aug 22, 2019)

Someone is cheating on candycrush?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Denuvo DRM heads to Android games as "Mobile Game Protection"
> 
> 
> Irdeto announced during gamescom that its widely used DRM solution in PC games Denuvo is coming to Android with the name Mobile Game Protection. It aims to curb piracy, modding, and cheating.
> ...


Yeah, *THAT'S* gonna work. [note sarcasm]

Get knotted Denuvo.. You'll be cracked in hours if not days..


----------



## dyonoctis (Aug 22, 2019)

To be fair, lots of mobiles games are plagued by cheaters, and the actions taken by the dev are not always enough to stop them


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2019)

dyonoctis said:


> To be fair, lots of mobiles games are plagued by cheaters, and the actions taken by the dev are not always enough to stop them


Single player cheats are not a problem for anyone. Now if you're talking about multiplayer, ok on that point we agree.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 22, 2019)

Who the hell pirates mobile games ? They are all freemium and always online anyway. Not only that but if your game is plagued by hackers it's probably absolute garbage to begin with.

What the fuck ? This is one of the most retarded things I have seen as of late.


----------



## er557 (Aug 22, 2019)

They may integrate it, but i'm sure the scene will take care of it, and drm-free releases will appear online, as android apk is easy to mod.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Aug 22, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Who the hell pirates mobile games ? They are all freemium and always online anyway. Not only that but if your game is plagued by hackers it's probably absolute garbage to begin with.
> 
> What the fuck ? This is one of the most retarded things I have seen as of late.



I dabble in a few games on my phone when I'm sitting for an hour or two a day, multiple days a week, at the tae kwon do studio my kids go to....I see a lot of chat on the games of people selling leveled accounts, gold/silver/whatever currency the game uses and such. I'm pretty sure these accounts being sold are from folks finding hacks/cheats and exploiting the games.

So, I can see why the idea of wanting some kind of DRM in place to help prevent cheating would be looked at.


----------



## er557 (Aug 22, 2019)

We cheat in pc(single player of course) and we'll continue cheating on android.


----------



## bug (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm confused, isn't Google Play Games supposed to be taking care of cheating (among other things)? Or is this aimed at games that don't use GPG?


----------



## er557 (Aug 22, 2019)

Is GPG active when you get your apk's from alternative stores like blackmart or aptoide?


----------



## dyonoctis (Aug 22, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Who the hell pirates mobile games ? They are all freemium and always online anyway. Not only that but if your game is plagued by hackers it's probably absolute garbage to begin with.
> 
> What the fuck ? This is one of the most retarded things I have seen as of late.


some of them (like hungry shark world) have pirate offline version were everything is unlocked. For gacha games, hackers can alter the gameplay in pvp... captain tsubasa dream team is sometimes victim of this. It's not ultra common, but it happens often enough to be a legitimate concern. Lastly there's bots who pretty makes any ranked farming event not worth doing.
 ...Lots of gacha games have mechanics that make them addictive enough that people are willing to spend time hacking them. I quit playing them because it was getting bad for my mental health, they are using predatory tactics.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 22, 2019)

This better be for offline tablet use only...

This is stupid on so many levels.

I bet the cheats come from places that make stuff like Denuvo..


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 6, 2020)

neatfeatguy said:


> I dabble in a few games on my phone when I'm sitting for an hour or two a day, multiple days a week, at the tae kwon do studio my kids go to....I see a lot of chat on the games of people selling leveled accounts, gold/silver/whatever currency the game uses and such. I'm pretty sure these accounts being sold are from folks finding hacks/cheats and exploiting the games.
> 
> So, I can see why the idea of wanting some kind of DRM in place to help prevent cheating would be looked at.


Yeah, but for now many online android games will refuse if you use mod apk, so without DRM as long as the integrity check run well we can expect less cheater

Just see how far that idea will run


----------



## bug (Feb 6, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> Yeah, but for now many online android games will refuse if you use mod apk, so without DRM as long as the integrity check run well we can expect less cheater
> 
> Just see how far that idea will run


There's a difference between enforcing integrity for online games, because that ensures nobody is flat-out cheating. But enforcing integrity in single player is an entirely different story.


----------

